# Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel



## DKK007 (3. März 2017)

*Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Wer trägt eigentlich die Versandkosten für den Umtausch, wenn einem der falsche Artikel zugeschickt wurde?


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Naja da es sich um einen Mangel handelt, würde ich sagen das der Verkäufer die Versandkosten tragen muss.

Durch den Mangel fallen bei dir Kosten an. Die muss der Verkäufer übernehmen, da er zur Nachbesserung verpflichtet ist, dazu würde ich auch die Rücksendekosten zählen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Hatte mal einen fall wo ich was bestellt hatte(Kleidungsstück)was eindeutig schon Nutzungsmerkmale(Fleck)hatte und ich das per Post
zurück gesendet hatte.Die Rücksendung erfolgte so das der Empfänger(Händler) die kosten übernehmen muß bzw. Empfänger zahlt die Kosten.Weil ich hab nicht eingesehen bei einem
mangehafte Ware,warum ich die Kosten dafür tragen sollte.Alternativ könnte man sich auch vom Händler eine Retourschein zuschicken lassen oder wenn möglich Online selber ausdrucken
auf deren Website.

grüße Brex


----------



## Seeefe (3. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Du kannst auch verlangen, dass der Händler sich die Ware bei dir zu Hause abholt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Sagen würde ich ja das der Händler den Black Pete bekommt da es ja nicht dein Fehler war. Sollen die einen Retourenschein mit allem Pi Pa Po zuschicken oder sagen das man Unfrei einsendet


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Eigentlich ists ganz simpel... du hast zwei Möglichkeiten:
1.) Fernabsatzgesetz
2.) Sachmangel

Bei 1. gelten die üblichen Bedingungen, ggf. zu deinen Ungunsten. Das Mittel der Wahl ist hier also der Sachmangel, hier hast du als Kunde keinerlei Kosten zu tragen, sprich die Versandkosten trägt der Verkäufer (und müsste dir streng genommen noch deine Auslagen zahlen um zur Post zu kommen oder die Kiste abholen kommen). Dann gibts aber eben wie üblich auch das Recht auf Nachbesserung usw.

Ich bin zwar kein Jurist (wie andere Kollegen...) aber hatte den Fall bereits* und da lief es genauso ab. Anspruch erhoben wegen Sachmangel, Verkäufer musste Porto zahlen und durfte nachbessern (=korrekten Artikel liefern).

*Alternate hatte mir ein 400€-High-End Board statt des bestellten 80€-Teils geliefert... aber sie wollten nicht dass ichs behalte, wär mir Recht gewesen. Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt beim öffnen der Box.


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Imho gibt es zum gelieferten Produkt gar keinen Kaufvertrag, also kannst du es auch nicht nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz zurückschicken. Der Händler hat dir weiterhin das gekaufte Produkt zu liefern.

Der Händler hat allerdings einen Anspruch auf Herausgabe des fälschlicherweise gelieferten Produktes, soll heißen: Er darf es bei dir abholen (lassen). Idealerweise liefert der Bote dir das bestellte Produkt aus und nimmt das andere gleich wieder mit.
Wenn du nett bist, kannst du das Paket natürlich auch zur Post bringen, ich würds aber nicht machen, wenn ich nicht ohnehin bei der Post vorbeikomme...

Edit: Sachmangel hieße ja, dass die gekaufte Sache nicht der Vereinbarung entspricht. Du hast die gekaufte Sache aber gar nicht bekommen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*



Laudian schrieb:


> Sachmangel hieße ja, dass die gekaufte Sache nicht der Vereinbarung entspricht.



Das war bei mir der Fall und wurde auch so abgewickelt. Möglich dass es einfach deswegen so war weil es das gleiche Produkt ("Mainboard") war. Das gelieferte Produkt entsprach nicht der Vereinbarung, denn es war viel, viel besser (und eben viel teurer). 

Alternate hat nachgebessert und mir alle Kosten erstattet sowie das "billige" (korrekte) Brett geliefert.


----------



## DKK007 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Mal sehen, bisher hat sich der Händler noch nicht gemeldet. 
Geht in dem Fall auch um ein Board. Preislich sollte sich da nicht viel unterscheiden. 
Allerdings fehlt bei der mir zugeschickten R2 Version ein wichtiger Anschluss, der bei der älteren Version vorhanden war.

Da hatte ich ganz schön nach suchen müssen, weil bei den meisten Shops nur die neuere Version angeboten wird. In dem Fall stand aber nichts von R2 im Namen, auch nicht auf der Rechnung und im Bild war auch das ältere Board mit dem Floppy-Anschluss zu sehen.


----------



## Laudian (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Kleine Korrektur übrigens: Ich hatte zwar Recht, dass ein falsches Produkt keinen Sachmangel darstellt, es wird juristisch aber wohl identisch gehandhabt:



			
				$434 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (3) Einem Sachmangel steht es gleich, wenn der Verkäufer eine andere Sache oder eine zu geringe Menge liefert.


----------



## TheBadFrag (4. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> *Alternate hatte mir ein 400€-High-End Board statt des bestellten 80€-Teils geliefert... aber sie wollten nicht dass ichs behalte, wär mir Recht gewesen. Ich hab nicht schlecht gestaunt beim öffnen der Box.


Einfach so tun als ob das richtige drin war. 

Ich hab mal einen PC bei MediaMarkt bestellt vor 12 Jahren. War nach 2 Wochen der CPU Lüfter kaputt. Hab dann meinen repariert und noch einen komplett neuen PC extra zurück bekommen.  Bester kauf ever. Und da soll mir mal jemand erzählen das Discounter PCs überteuert sind.  Hat sich nie einer wegen gemeldet.


----------



## DKK007 (5. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach so tun als ob das richtige drin war.



Wäre aber schon Unterschlagung.


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Einfach so tun als ob das richtige drin war.



Und das ist dann eine Straftat


----------



## TheBadFrag (7. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Und den nächsten Tag kommt die KSK bei dir rein und schießt dir in den Kopf.  Man muss auch mal realistisch bleiben. Wenn der Shop das zurückhaben will, bekommst du nen schreiben mit Retourschein und du schickst es zurück. Das wars.


----------



## Seeefe (7. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*

Jeder hat wohl ein anderes Rechtsempfinden...


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

*AW: Rückversandkosten bei falschem Artikel*



TheBadFrag schrieb:


> Und den nächsten Tag kommt die KSK bei dir rein und schießt dir in den Kopf.  Man muss auch mal realistisch bleiben. Wenn der Shop das zurückhaben will, bekommst du nen schreiben mit Retourschein und du schickst es zurück. Das wars.



Wo habe ich denn das behauptet? Es ist und bleibt nun mal eine Straftat


----------

